# 2007 NHL Playoffs



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Now that the second season is ready to start, just thought it'd be interesting to see what you all think of how the playoffs are going to shape up this year... Favorites? Sleepers?

Personally, I think the West is just wide open. 7 teams with 104 points or more, and several of them really on a roll to finish the season. I know SJ and Dallas both ended with runs in the neighborhood of 13-2-2. The question there is whether Nabakov or Turco can finally step up and carry a team through the playoffs.... Turco has been slightly more disappointing than Nabby in the playoffs in his career so far... On the other hand, the argument could be made that Nabakov is having far and away his best year as a starter, especially the 2nd half of the season since he took over for good from Toskala...

I haven't got to watch a TON of hockey outside of the Sharks, so it'll be interesting to see how a few of these teams shape up. I like the Penguins in the East, but they're such a young team, you have to wonder how they'll stand up to the vigors of the playoffs... My gut feeling is that this will be a big learning year for them (much like several of the Sharks previous playoff runs...)... Probably not a HUGE threat to win the Cup, but the talent is there and with some playoff experience under their belt, I think give them a couple of years and they'll be talked about as favorites...

At the 1/4 point of the season, I'd have said if Anaheim of Buffalo doesn't win it, it'll be a crime. Anahiem hasn't particularly impressed down the stretch, and Giguere missed the last few games with what they called a "non life threatening" illness to his kid. They didn't reveal more than that, but depending upon what it is and how serious it may or may not be, that could weigh on his mind and affect his play - or eve hold him out of some games. Hopefully everything is fine and he opted to miss time becuase the team felt comfortable with their position with just a few games to go... I don't know, but without Giguere, I don't like their chances. Bryzgalov reminds me a big of Nabakov for the last several years. On one rush, he'll make a save that has you scratching your head wondering how he managed to do something so miraculous, and on the very next shift, and lets one by that he *should* have stopped... It's just a consistency thing, and I don't think Bryzgalov is there yet...

New Jersey in the East, with Marty in net could make some noise....

All in all, I think it's going to be a wild playoff... I think there are several series that could go either way and that'll make for some REALLY fun hockey!


----------



## scarfa21 (Jan 11, 2007)

Look out for Van. Roberto is red hot this year.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

scarfa21 said:


> Look out for Van. Roberto is red hot this year.


It'll certainly be interesting to see what Vancouver can do in the playoffs. For all his regular season success, Luongo doens't have the playoff success, so I'll be curious to see if the playoffs wear on him at all... I haven't seen Vancouver this year, though we saw them Saturday vs. San Jose. Even though they beat us, I didn't come away in awe of them... They're a solid team, but I didn't feel like they had the depth to go real far in the playoffs... That's just from 1 game, and maybe the depth players just didn't do much, I don't know, but that was my impression going away from that game...

I'm curious to see how the Islanders do as well, with DiPietro hurt... On the bad side they have to face Buffalo, but on the good side, Wade Dubielewicz is a Giant Killer after winning the Islanders into the playoffs and goes in with a TON of confidence... I think the Islanders are probably in big trouble (sorry islesfan...) but they could be one of those sleeper teams who comes in on a high and does some damage in the first round!


----------



## mnbulldog (Aug 25, 2006)

I am a Wild fan and I hope they do well - Backstrom (the young goalie) is very hot. But reality is reality and while the West is tight from 1-8 - the Wild would have a tough road.

Buffalo really looks solid. I think they are probably the pick.

I will look for Detroit (while a great team) to find yet another way to fold in the playoffs.

Vancouver vs. Buffalo? Sounds good to me. Buffalo in 6.


----------



## scarfa21 (Jan 11, 2007)

DiPietro might just play in game one, but who knows as of now. These head injurys are so misleading sometimes its hard to guage. God thursday cant come soon enough!!!!!


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

scarfa21 said:


> DiPietro might just play in game one, but who knows as of now. These head injurys are so misleading sometimes its hard to guage. God thursday cant come soon enough!!!!!


Sharks-Preds and Penguins-Sens both start tomorrow... One more day without hockey and then the fun begins! 

Of course, fortunately, we have American Idol tonight with the "Great Sanjaya" to hold us over until hockey starts up again.:rotfl:


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I wonder if D* will have the Versus games in HD on channel 95? The guide is all messed up and says another National GEO HD preview is scheduled..when is D* going to get their act together regarding the guide of the HD sports channels (95, 730, 731, etc.)? They wait until the last minute to list the HD games.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Red Wings, hands down. Tied for the most points in the NHL *PLUS* they didn't win the President's Trophy.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

tfederov said:


> Red Wings, hands down. Tied for the most points in the NHL *PLUS* they didn't win the President's Trophy.


tFederov,

Sure, but they have 4 fewer wins than Buffalo. Detroit was mediocre in the Extra session and shootouts.

Lost concentration in the OT. Now that the regular season is over it doesn't matter one bit what your record was all the teams start at zero. The first one to 16 wins gets the cup.

2 months of grinding out wins, this has to be the hardest championship to win in all team sports, please don't anybody mention circle racing (otherwise known as NASCAR).

John


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

What a first night of Hockey! OT galore! I thought my Sharks were in trouble when the coughed up the lead with 50 seconds to go, but Pat Rismiller went from the goat (he turned the puck over at the end of the 3rd that led to the tying goal) to hero with his absolutely beautiful goal past Vokoun in the 2nd OT.

Unfortunately, Pittsburgh got beat up a little bit... I don't imaging they'll all be so lopsided, but I think the Pens need a little seasoning before they're ready to REALLY push for a cup.

I only saw part of the Dallas - Vancouver tilt, but it sounds like that was a really good game as well... The little bit that I watched, the Canucks looked really good. The one power play I saw was way more impressive than any they had against the Sharks last week... they really get the puck moving all over the offensive zone... nothing came of it in that instance, but they had some good chances.

All in all, I thought it was a pretty darn good night of hockey! I love the playoffs!


----------



## scarfa21 (Jan 11, 2007)

Pitts really needs to step it up, but like stated i think they were a bit jittery, considering 1/2 theyre team has not been in the playoffs. Should be an interesting rest of the series.

8 more hours till buffalo game!!!!!!!!!


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> What a first night of Hockey! OT galore!
> 
> I only saw part of the Dallas - Vancouver tilt, but it sounds like that was a really good game as well...
> 
> All in all, I thought it was a pretty darn good night of hockey! I love the playoffs!


I can't agree more with your comments. I stayed up to watch the Sedin's hook up for the game winner with about 2 minutes to go in the 4th OT. I think everybody was cheering that it was over moreso than that the home team won. I loved it.  I wont complain for one bit if Calgary gets the GWG in the 4th OT tonight either.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm liking the bonus coverage of the Islanders/Sabers game VS is showing after their main game was over. I hope they continue to do this through out the playoffs.


----------



## mnbulldog (Aug 25, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> All in all, I thought it was a pretty darn good night of hockey! I love the playoffs!


I agree - just wish the NHL had a better TV contract. All these games in analog is ridiculous in this day and age. Not one game in HD tonight on D* (Thursday night that is).


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I want more HD NHL!!!


----------



## mnbulldog (Aug 25, 2006)

Tonight there is only three games including the Stars/Canucks on VS in HD - just not on D* because evidently they need to show the Lakers/Suns on EPSN HD, 95 and 96. 

WTF??? Are you just freakin kidding me?

Get your act together D*.

Paying $49 to watch games in crappy analog. This sucks.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I hope the Sabres sweep the Islanders, if they don't oh well. It would be a nice welcome back present for Nolan though. I would love to see another Stars/Sabres Stanley Cup Finals match, but this time with a different outcome. I'm watching the Sharks and Predators, Nashville looks impressive.



> Paying $49 to watch games in crappy analog. This sucks.


No HD NHL playoff action with InDemand either, although last Saturday there were three HD games. Doesn't really matter to me since I'm not paying anything for it.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> I hope the Sabres sweep the Islanders, if they don't oh well. It would be a nice welcome back present for Nolan though. I would love to see another Stars/Sabres Stanley Cup Finals match, but this time with a different outcome. I'm watching the Sharks and Predators, Nashville looks impressive.
> 
> No HD NHL playoff action with InDemand either, although last Saturday there were three HD games. Doesn't really matter to me since I'm not paying anything for it.


Unfortunately, I'll have to agree with you - Nashville did look pretty impressive yesterday... I think Hartnell needs to take a seat for a game though - 2 games, 2 game misconducts - he's just out of control. I'd LOVE to see Radulov sit for a game, but I don't htink it'll happen. I'm not sure that he was out in injure Bernier - I think he's a young kid and he got amped up and made a stupid play. Sure, you could discipline him for being young and stupid, but this being the playoffs, I don't think it'll happen...

That said, the cheap shot on Bernier isn't the reason my Sharks lost the game. I can't figure out why the Sharks don't play "bigger". They're the biggest team in the NHL, and yet they don't play the body as much as they should. Nashville was WAY more physical in both games, but especially in game 2.

IF Colin Campbell decides to dole out some suspensions for the liberties Nashville has taken, I think you'll see the same Sharks lineup in game 3. If Campbell decides to let the teams play (which I think is the more likely scenario here in the playoffs) I think you might see Matt Carle sit down and probably see Douglas Murray get some ice time. He's not afraid to go out there and throw his weight around. Sometimes he does it a little recklessly and isn't defensively responsible while he does it, but I think in a 7 game series where you're getting outplayed physically, it's OK to put a player out whose not quite as good defensively in order to get some physical play.... Not "enforcer" type physical play where the only reason he's out there is to hurt someone. I hate that kind of hockey, and I know Wilson does too. Murray is a pretty good defender - solid, not spectacular - but he's a big kid and he's not afraid to use his body - all within the context of the game though. The sharks need that kind of presence and they guys we ran out in games 1 and 2 didn't provide it.

I think Anaheim is going to roll through Minnesota. Dallas-Vancouver looks like it's going to be a really fun series.. I've only seen bits and pieces since I'm much more focused on the Sharks at this point, but the parts I've seen have been really entertaining... Vancouver is a lot more skilled team than I gave them credit for after we faced them the last week of the season, and Luongo has been pretty good. I was afraid he might waver under the playoff pressure, but he's looked pretty good...

I've missed all of the Detroit-Calgary series, as well as all the Eastern Conference hockey so far... Reading post game reports though, it seems like all 4 series on both sides are pretty good ones.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Radulov Update...

He is getting a 1 game suspension for the hit on Bernier. One game too late for this series Colin. Fridays game was out of control. 

Trotz was wrong about the game. Sharks were not out for a fight. How do you expect a team to respond when getting abused in the boards AND open ice.

pf


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

packfan909 said:


> Radulov Update...
> 
> He is getting a 1 game suspension for the hit on Bernier. One game too late for this series Colin. Fridays game was out of control.
> 
> ...


This actually surprised me a bit.... Once I read the explanation of Hartnells non-suspension, I was OK with that. Clowe was going after Hartnell from the drop of the puck, and Tootoo jumped in there, then Hartnell ended up going with Grier... Bottom line though, Hartnell was involved from the start, so I see where Campbell is coming from with Hartnell...

I think a 1 game ban for Radulov is a waste... That's not really going to hurt... If he wants players to stop playing stupid, he's going to have to hit somebody HARD to make it stop.... Granted, I don't think Radulov was out to hurt Bernier, necessarily, but he was out of control.... I don't care who was hitting, or who was hit... across the board Campbell needs to crack down on this.... They've put all these rules in to try and limit fighting, but this was an instance where, in the old days, there would have been a good fight much earlier in the game to try and calm down the silliness. Instead, becasue everyone is afraid to fight, it goes on, and players keep pushing the limits. And one of these days, somebody is going to get cracked in the back and go headfirst into the board and get seriously injured... I would hope it's not going to take somebody getting paralyzed for Campbell to start cracking down on this...

If he'd given Radulov 3 games - or even the rest of the series - players are going to think twice before they crack somebody in the numbers... Instead, there's really nothing to deter them... I guess Shanahan in Friday nights (?) game cracked somebody pretty good in the back along the boards. Not as bad as the Radulov hit, but still a hit in the back on the boards....

Its up to the Sharks now to make the Preds pay on the scoreboard.... If we can win two at home, then maybe Nashville will think about playing hockey instead of just throwing their bodies around...

There was an interesting quote from Cheechoo that I read the other day. People are saying that Nashville is "taking a page out of Edmonton's book" to try and play super physical with the Sharks to get them off their game... the way the Oilers did in last years playoffs. Cheechoo, without saying it outright, basically said Edmonton played clean and hard and we cracked, Nashville is just dirty and are playing nothing like the Oilers..


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Couldn't agree with you more on the dirty play. Let's not forget Big Floppa Forsburg with his dramatic ways. I still don't understand how an official can call both a hook and a dive at the same time.

Sharks have to start playing their game. Not this ECHL overly agressive type of amateur hockey. And if we need to, bring Douglas Murray into the game to play Sheriff.

pf



Sharkie_Fan said:


> This actually surprised me a bit.... Once I read the explanation of Hartnells non-suspension, I was OK with that. Clowe was going after Hartnell from the drop of the puck, and Tootoo jumped in there, then Hartnell ended up going with Grier... Bottom line though, Hartnell was involved from the start, so I see where Campbell is coming from with Hartnell...
> 
> I think a 1 game ban for Radulov is a waste... That's not really going to hurt... If he wants players to stop playing stupid, he's going to have to hit somebody HARD to make it stop.... Granted, I don't think Radulov was out to hurt Bernier, necessarily, but he was out of control.... I don't care who was hitting, or who was hit... across the board Campbell needs to crack down on this.... They've put all these rules in to try and limit fighting, but this was an instance where, in the old days, there would have been a good fight much earlier in the game to try and calm down the silliness. Instead, becasue everyone is afraid to fight, it goes on, and players keep pushing the limits. And one of these days, somebody is going to get cracked in the back and go headfirst into the board and get seriously injured... I would hope it's not going to take somebody getting paralyzed for Campbell to start cracking down on this...
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

packfan909 said:


> I still don't understand how an official can call both a hook and a dive at the same time.


That is my biggest pet peeve in the NHL. I understand the thinking is that the player being hooked embellished in order to draw a penalty... but if you got hooked, then you got hooked, and it really doesn't matter if you fall to the ice and flop around like a dead fish... a dive should be for when Forsberg flops to the ice untouched...

Good game last night... both teams actually came to play hockey... of course, that tends to be bad news for the Preds... Number one they wore their pk down running them out on the ice all the time. But beyond that, Trotz doesn't roll 4 lines consistently, the way Wilson does... If it continues like this, it's just a matter of time before the Sharks start breaking through... They like to cycle down low and wear a team down, and if Trotz is going to assist them in that by shortening the bench, he's gonna be in trouble...

I watched the 2nd half of the Buffalo-Islanders game last night when I got home from work. That, I think, might be the most intriguing series going right now. The 15 minutes or so that I watched (end of the 2nd, start of the 3rd), Buffalo seems to be FAR superior. THey were skating circles around the Islanders... and yet there the Isles are, down by just a goal.... They're really hanging tough despite playing a more talented Sabres team... I really enjoyed the part of the game I got to see...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

You should have watched the final 2 minutes of the game. What a disgrace. The Sabres could end up losing in the first round and I don't care at least our fans aren’t a bunch of disrespectful pricks. Game should have been called at 1:34 left to go in the third.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Personally, I think the NHL needs to implement a policy that when a penalty is called only by the farthest ref, that he may confer with the ref who was closer to the infraction regarding if a penalty actually took place.

Time and time again, we see calls made only by the ref out at center ice when the other ref only 15' from the 'infraction' made no call and meant for play to continue. I am talking about regular season and playoffs... we all know things are a little lighter in the playoffs regarding what the refs allow the players to get away with in some circumstances.

Heck, baseball umpires often confer with each other regarding a call that they simply want to get right. NFL refs confer on potential penalties. With two refs in place, I think the NHL needs to implement a similar policy.

Just my $0.02.

Oh, and btw... Let's Go Rangers!


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> You should have watched the final 2 minutes of the game. What a disgrace. The Sabres could end up losing in the first round and I don't care at least our fans aren't a bunch of disrespectful pricks. Game should have been called at 1:34 left to go in the third.


Steve,

I couldn't agree more, either that or call another Bench Minor of 2:00 minutes for the fans poor sportsmanship.

John


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

n3ntj said:


> Personally, I think the NHL needs to implement a policy that when a penalty is called only by the farthest ref, that he may confer with the ref who was closer to the infraction regarding if a penalty actually took place.
> 
> Time and time again, we see calls made only by the ref out at center ice when the other ref only 15' from the 'infraction' made no call and meant for play to continue. I am talking about regular season and playoffs... we all know things are a little lighter in the playoffs regarding what the refs allow the players to get away with in some circumstances.
> 
> ...


Okay, but that final penalty was the result of Stick work that caused the Buffalo Defenseman playing the puck to be taken down to the ice. That my friend is a penalty call it Tripping or interference TAKE YOUR PICK.

John


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I didn’t see the game, but I heard it, and I’ll be watching the encore presentation tomorrow, but I guess more nonsense happened at the Coliseum after the no goal call. Pretty sweet to have Pominville score 20 seconds later, Islanders fans must have loved it. It wouldn’t bother me the least bit to have NY win Friday so the Sabres could beat them in their house Sunday and give the fans something to really be upset about. Or maybe not, wouldn’t want Briere or Roy or someone get taken out by some savage whipping a half full beer bottle at them.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

JohnL said:


> Okay, but that final penalty was the result of Stick work that caused the Buffalo Defenseman playing the puck to be taken down to the ice. That my friend is a penalty call it Tripping or interference TAKE YOUR PICK.
> 
> John


I was not talking about a specific call, John. I didn't see the Sabres game. My comment was general, in nature, based upon what I've seen all season long.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Islanders DONE!

Good Riddence!


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

JohnL said:


> Okay, but that final penalty was the result of Stick work that caused the Buffalo Defenseman playing the puck to be taken down to the ice. That my friend is a penalty call it Tripping or interference TAKE YOUR PICK.
> 
> John


I saw some of the games and was unimpressed (to say the least) by the officiating. I thought the Islanders were getting the short end on a lot of calls. That being said, I also thought the Islanders were very sloppy in their passing when I watched them and that hurt quite a bit.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

purtman said:


> I saw some of the games and was unimpressed (to say the least) by the officiating. I thought the Islanders were getting the short end on a lot of calls. That being said, I also thought the Islanders were very sloppy in their passing when I watched them and that hurt quite a bit.


I thought the same of the officiating in the Sharks series as well... I think alot of calls on both sides got missed... Last nights game, it was as if the referees decided they were not going to call a penalty on Nashville unless they were ABSOLUTELY forced to do it... Fortunately for the Sharks, the preds were complete knuckleheads... Vokoun took a slashing penalty and Nichol took a 5 minute major & Game misconduct for spearing.... Quite a few offsetting minors were called...

One they called tripping on our guy and interference on the other guy... if he interferes with us and he trips in the process, how is that a penalty? If he didn't skate in front of Curtis Brown and run into him he probably wouldn't have tripped...

And the more I see of Forsberg the less I like him! He's got skills like you wouldn't believe, but he finds it necessary to play "dirty"... diving, little extra shots here and there, after the whistle... It's like he thinks he can get away with anything because he's Peter Forsberg...

I'll be fun to see who the Sharks match up with next... depending on how the last two series go, we could play any one of the remaining teams...I think a San JOse-Anaheim conference final would be a hoot, so I'm pulling for calgary and vancouver... that would give us vancouver in round 2, and calgary to anaheim... I think calgary's style should leave the ducks tired and sore going into the finals.... Of course, we've still got to take care of business and beat a good Vancouver team... I just have trouble watching Calgary play... I really don't like their brand of hockey... Vancouver is a skilled team and fun to watch...


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

No offense to any Vancouver fans out there, but whats up with their new uniforms they wore tonight? When I turned on the game I didn't even know it was them.

Who came up with that design? It looks pretty plain to me.

Thanks.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

*ROUND 2*

EASTERN CONFERENCE
Buffalo Sabres (1)/New York Rangers (6)
New Jersey Devils (2)/Ottawa Senators (4)

WESTERN CONFERENCE
Detroit Red Wings (1)/San Jose Sharks (5)
Anaheim Ducks (2)/Vancouver Canucks (3)


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Those Canucks uniforms are a throwback to their old ones. I sort of liked them for their plain-ness, although the logo looks like something a 4 year old came up with... an ice rink with a sideways hockey stick.

A heck of a lot better than the brown, red, and gold uniforms from when the Rangers beat them in '94. The ones last night were almost like the old Hartford Whalers uniforms..

Looks like Vs. will have Wednesday's game b/w Buffalo and the Rangers and NBC will have the Sunday game. Who knows if D* will carry VS HD on 94/95.


----------



## ahrjmr (Nov 17, 2004)

Does anyone know if D* is going to show any Versus NHL games in HD? The guide shows channel 95 with either baseball or basketball games scheduled over the next few days.

Thanks.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

ahrjmr said:


> Does anyone know if D* is going to show any Versus NHL games in HD? The guide shows channel 95 with either baseball or basketball games scheduled over the next few days.
> 
> Thanks.


Doesn't appear as Vs. will get airtime this week on 95. As long as CF's and SCF's are on in HD I will be happy. At the same time all of the EI SuperFan Subs will be unhappy. Can't please everyone these days.

pf


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I was a little worried about the Rangers and after 1 3/4s periods without a goal I thought the game would end at 1-0. Another great game by Buffalo, and for a change, this win was pretty, while I’d love to see a sweep I’ll say 4-1 Buffalo. Another game like this on Friday and it will be a great confidence booster after a pretty ugly and gritty Islander series, which was supposed to be a cakewalk. 

11 more wins to go...


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

packfan909 said:


> Doesn't appear as Vs. will get airtime this week on 95.


FWIW, I watched Ducks vs. Canucks on 95 last night in HD...


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> FWIW, I watched Ducks vs. Canucks on 95 last night in HD...


I saw that. They sneaked that change in. I will cross my fingers on our game tonight. But I am okay if we only get it in SD.

GO SHARKS!

pf


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

n3ntj said:


> Those Canucks uniforms are a throwback to their old ones. I sort of liked them for their plain-ness, although the logo looks like something a 4 year old came up with... an ice rink with a sideways hockey stick.


A little trivia...the rink with the sideways hockey stick forms a "C" for Canucks...


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah, but did a 4 year old come up with that logo?


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

n3ntj said:


> Yeah, but did a 4 year old come up with that logo?


That jersey harkens back to 1976. If you were around back then, they had plenty of company in the league.

Remember the old N.Y. Rangers jerseys? They said "Rangers" diagonally on the front.

http://shop.nhl.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=1920578&cp=1919776

I'm pretty sure a 4-year-old can spell "Rangers". 

That was also back when goalie masks were plain white - except for Jerry Cheevers'.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

sorry stevey, unless you dress the french connection again, i see the rangers in 6...



Steve Mehs said:


> I was a little worried about the Rangers and after 1 3/4s periods without a goal I thought the game would end at 1-0. Another great game by Buffalo, and for a change, this win was pretty, while I'd love to see a sweep I'll say 4-1 Buffalo. Another game like this on Friday and it will be a great confidence booster after a pretty ugly and gritty Islander series, which was supposed to be a cakewalk.
> 
> 11 more wins to go...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

We'll see. When was the last time the Rangers have beaten Buffalo?

This season

10/14 Sabres 7 Rangers 4
11/5 Sabres 4 Rangers 3
11/26 Sabres 3 Rangers 2
12/1 Sabres 4 Rangers 3
4/25 Sabres 5 Rangers 2

I see a loss or two, but no way will the best team in the league lose the series to the Rangers, a team they haven't lost against in over a year.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> I see a loss or two, but no way will the best team in the league lose the series to the Rangers, a team they haven't lost against in over a year.


From a West coast observer.... It seems that Buffalo is the class of the field in the East. BUT, this series looks to be an interesting one. The Rangers were playing some really good hockey down the stretch heading into the playoffs... This is one of those series where you have a better team that matches up with a team that's gelling and just the right time! I think Buffalo still wins, but I wouldn't be surprised at all to see this go 6 or even 7 games...

It kind of reminds me of last years Sharks-Oilers series. If you play that series 10 times, the Sharks probably win 7 of them.... But the Oilers were really gelling and playing well at just the right time and they rolled right through us! I think if you play this series 10 times, Buffalo probably wins 7 of them.... but you never know if this will be one of the 3 that the Rangers take... Which is what makes playoff hockey so damn fun!

BTW... I had to work late last night... did anyone watch the Detroit - San Jose game? Was it as good a game as it sounded? I listened to the whole tilt on the radio here and it sounded like it was a really good game... just curious how it looked to those who got to see it with their own 2 eyes...


----------



## SinBin (Apr 13, 2007)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> BTW... I had to work late last night... did anyone watch the Detroit - San Jose game? Was it as good a game as it sounded? I listened to the whole tilt on the radio here and it sounded like it was a really good game... just curious how it looked to those who got to see it with their own 2 eyes...


IMO it wasn't that great of a game. Don't get me wrong - I am happy SJ won due to the fact that I cant stand the Wings and their Euro filled roster of softies and no tough guys willing to drop the gloves. I watched the game mostly at 1x speed on the HR20 (viewed goals at regular speed) but I can get a pretty good idea of the game. Not a ton of physical play, Nabokov was stellar and SJ did a good job shutting down the Wings high powered offense.

Anyhow, let's just hope SJ can take this series because I'd love to watch ANA/SJ in the next round! I mean, we know Anaheim is going to clobber Vancouver (witness game 1) & they'll be there for round 3 but SJ is questionable.


----------



## Castlebill (Jul 25, 2006)

Just hoping that Canucleheads and Red Wing (shoes), two felon Bertuzzi teams, go down.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:
 

> From a West coast observer.... It seems that Buffalo is the class of the field in the East. BUT, this series looks to be an interesting one. The Rangers were playing some really good hockey down the stretch heading into the playoffs... This is one of those series where you have a better team that matches up with a team that's gelling and just the right time! I think Buffalo still wins, but I wouldn't be surprised at all to see this go 6 or even 7 games...
> 
> It kind of reminds me of last years Sharks-Oilers series. If you play that series 10 times, the Sharks probably win 7 of them.... But the Oilers were really gelling and playing well at just the right time and they rolled right through us! I think if you play this series 10 times, Buffalo probably wins 7 of them.... but you never know if this will be one of the 3 that the Rangers take... Which is what makes playoff hockey so damn fun!
> 
> BTW... I had to work late last night... did anyone watch the Detroit - San Jose game? Was it as good a game as it sounded? I listened to the whole tilt on the radio here and it sounded like it was a really good game... just curious how it looked to those who got to see it with their own 2 eyes...


I would agree with SinBin...

Game started out great. Sharks got the two quick goals early on. Wings just looked beat from their last game. Also, Sharks defense was very tight. Even the coach and players said they got conservative after the two goal lead was had. I think Saturday's game will be different. But I hope that Wings just have nothing left in the tank. Heck, Bertuzzi was a non-factor last night. Trying not to look ahead but I think it will be a California WCF this year.

I am just happy that San Jose got out of their Power Play schneid yesterday..

pf


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

I am stoked when I think about a Ducks/Sharks WCF. There is no love lost between them. 

Based on NHL Live this morning, no love lost between Kings and Ducks either. Kings will be Sharks fans if this series pans out.

pf


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

6th win against the Rangers this season. 2-0 series lead. Rangers in 6 :lol: yeah right Jheday. Sabres in 5. Maybe once we get into the Conference finals ESPN and the rest of the national sports media will recognize the Sabres exist. Props to Vanek for the game winning goal, great job Miller.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> 6th win against the Rangers this season. 2-0 series lead. Rangers in 6 :lol: yeah right Jheday. Sabres in 5. Maybe once we get into the Conference finals ESPN and the rest of the national sports media will recognize the Sabres exist. Props to Vanek for the game winning goal, great job Miller.


Steve,

Yepper, Miller kept the Sabres in the game. He doesn't put up ridiculous Save percentage numbers or Shutouts, but he simply FLAT OUT makes ridiculous saves at exactly the right moments.

Once Drury netted the tieing score I thought the Rangers were doomed. Question, is Jagr even on the ICE, :lol: ? He had ONE really good scoring chance, count that ONE, and from a "Premiere" Center, ooh yeah he's great. How about his "Excellent":eek2: Defensive play? I'll take Vanek, or Stafford over Jagr any day. Why you ask, because Vanek and especially Stafford are two way players that give 100 percent almost all the time. Jagr, gives 100 percent about 20 percent of the time. I'll take more effort and grit over raw talent EVERY TIME.

Where was Avery? The Sabres didn't put many shots on net but they beat the stuffing out of the Rangers last night in total hits, but many of those hits were also BONE Jarring.

John


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yep I'm wondering the same thing about Jagr. I follow hockey on an on again of again basis and remember back in the '90s when he was all the rage in Pittsburgh, I had no idea he was even still playing until earlier this season. I remember back then it was more hype than anything. From watching the other night it seems like he just skates, and if he happens to get the puck by some fluke chance he’ll make a lame attempt with not much motivation. You’re absolutely correct about Vanek, 100% game in and game out. He just skates hard and fast and either blasts it in or pounds it in. I hope Vanek is on this team for a long time to come. 

Friday was great physical game, hopefully in 11 hours and 27 minutes they’ll have the same intensity and be awake in the first two periods


----------



## scarfa21 (Jan 11, 2007)

Avery opened his big mouth, got hit about 1000 times, now his mouth isnt as big anymore.

Rangers better do something today or this series is over, buffalo is just too fast and too talented for them, this is not atlanta the rangers are playing. Too bad they thought the sabres were going to be a pushover.

From the coaches comments to averys comments, nothing like firing up the best team in the nhl even more.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Just curious from some of you watching the other series more closely.... Is it just me or has the officiating this year been pretty poor... Not necessarily biased towards one team or another... it just seems that the officials, moreso than last years playoffs, are swallowing the whistle a little more...

I saw at least 4 trips in yesterdays SJ/DET game that went uncalled... And they went both ways... I'm not trying to suggest that the Sharks got hosed, just that instead of calling the game as close as the regular season, they're letting teams get away with a little more... Ryan Clowe for the Sharks took a stick across the numbers while standing in front of the net that went uncalled as well yesterday... just a brutal cross check and no call... I know this seems to happen every posteason where the ref's are afraid to affect the outcome and so they just stop calling penalties... and while they still seem to be calling hooking pretty closely if you take one hand off the stick, some of the other little penalties are not getting called... I saw at least a half dozen interference penalties that could have been called in yesterdays game that got missed as well... Again, on both sides, though there was one in particular that I thought Hasek should have been called on, where he stepped right in front of the Sharks skater to impede his progress to the puck, while the puck was outside of the triangle and Hasek couldn't have made a play on it without taking a penalty...

I don't think it's changing the outcome of the games, but I like the more open style of play that happens when the game is called more closely and the players are forced to "keep it honest".

Frankly, I was pretty disgusted by the Sharks play yesterday after they went up 2-0.... All year long they've been one of those teams that would keep the pedal to the medal start to finish. Got a two goal lead, push for a 3 goal lead. 3 goal lead, push for 4... They got away with going into their defensive shell in game 1, but Detriot is WAY too good a team for that... YOu're not going to win many sitting back on your heels trying to weather the storm... The Sharks are bigger, faster, and should be wearing the Red Wings down, and yet for most of both games, Detroit controlled the play.... Oh well... We needed to win 1 on road ice, now we have the home ice advantage.. if we can win the next 2 at home we'll be in pretty good shape... But it'll take a much better effort than what I saw yesterday if they want to do that!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Skates said:


> That jersey harkens back to 1976. If you were around back then, they had plenty of company in the league.
> 
> Remember the old N.Y. Rangers jerseys? They said "Rangers" diagonally on the front.
> 
> ...


Looks like the Rangers were wearing these jerseys today.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

theratpatrol said:


> Looks like the Rangers were wearing these jerseys today.


Yep. They were wearing them on the road, too.

Speaking of simplistic uniforms, who can remember this favorite from the 70's?

http://www.sportslogos.net/logo.php?lo=lsqbnflx2ssqtdz8on09


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The Sabres deserved to lose today, and I'm glad they lost. That should have been a goal and the Ranger should have won 2-1 without the double OT. Both goaltenders were awesome, Lundqvis was amazing. That near SHG at the end of OT1 had me back into it, but I had a feeling they’d lose.


----------



## scarfa21 (Jan 11, 2007)

yeah that goal was not kicked in, great game by the rangers. They needed it.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

It looks like at least a couple of these series are going to be right down to the wire! I haven't got to see any Buffalo-New York, but it looks pretty good...

San Jose and Detroit has been pretty good, but I think San Jose really needs to win the next 2 and finish the series in 6 if they want to advance.... I love my Sharks, but #1, the way they've played, they DO NOT deserve to win this series. Twice now we've coughed up 2-0 leads by playing some defensive game that's just not our style. #2, as much as I like our team, I don't want to take our chances on a Game 7 in Detroit. That's not a place you want to go as a visiting team for a decisive game 7... Win it in 6 or we're in trouble, that's my take.

I think the Rangers are most likely in the same situation.... Game 7 in Buffalo is not a good scenario for them if they want to upset the Sabres.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> It looks like at least a couple of these series are going to be right down to the wire! I haven't got to see any Buffalo-New York, but it looks pretty good...
> 
> San Jose and Detroit has been pretty good, but I think San Jose really needs to win the next 2 and finish the series in 6 if they want to advance.... I love my Sharks, but #1, the way they've played, they DO NOT deserve to win this series. Twice now we've coughed up 2-0 leads by playing some defensive game that's just not our style. #2, as much as I like our team, I don't want to take our chances on a Game 7 in Detroit. That's not a place you want to go as a visiting team for a decisive game 7... Win it in 6 or we're in trouble, that's my take.
> 
> I think the Rangers are most likely in the same situation.... Game 7 in Buffalo is not a good scenario for them if they want to upset the Sabres.


I can sum up the Sharks downfall in two statements:

1. Rookie mistakes at the blue line. If I see another cycling pass missed and cleared I am going scream!

2. Selfish play. There was no reason to push for an empty net goal. Sharks had them pinned back with 30 seconds left. I am very dissappointed in Guerin's play of late. I know he was one of the players "not called out."

Let's hope there was a Doug Wilson "Bus Chat" last night similar to the one in Phoenix in late December.

EDIT: If you think about it. The Sharks have blown the chance of sweeping the Wings in less than a minutes time.

pf


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

packfan909 said:


> I can sum up the Sharks downfall in two statements:
> 
> 1. Rookie mistakes at the blue line. If I see another cycling pass missed and cleared I am going scream!
> 
> ...


I agree with you, though sadly, the winning goal was a veteran making a stupid error. Hannan was the one with the puck there at the net who tried, foolishly, to throw the puck right up the middle... He actually almost made it - an inch higher and it's cleared... But we all know hockey is a game of inches, and what ifs... 

I haven't been real thrilled with Carle's play - aside from making the first goal in both series, he hasn't been real impressive to me. I really wish that Ron would dress either Douglas Murray or Rob Davison and get some more physical play in there... Granted they probably won't do alot on the offensive side of the ice, but they're both pretty steady defensively and neither are afraid to get physical...

I'll be curious to see if Guerin dresses for the next game. Between his poor play and the puck he took to the side of the head yesterday....

Big Joe, it appears, has taken it upon himself to singlehandedly keep the Sharks in the playoffs. He's been even more impressive in the playoffs than he has been in the regular season - and that's saying somethign!


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> I agree with you, though sadly, the winning goal was a veteran making a stupid error. Hannan was the one with the puck there at the net who tried, foolishly, to throw the puck right up the middle... He actually almost made it - an inch higher and it's cleared... But we all know hockey is a game of inches, and what ifs...
> 
> I haven't been real thrilled with Carle's play - aside from making the first goal in both series, he hasn't been real impressive to me. I really wish that Ron would dress either Douglas Murray or Rob Davison and get some more physical play in there... Granted they probably won't do alot on the offensive side of the ice, but they're both pretty steady defensively and neither are afraid to get physical...
> 
> ...


Another comment...I really wish Coach Wilson would decide on whether to dress Pavelski or not. It seems like we live or die by when he plays. We know the Mark Bell expirament is not working but now I think bringing in Mark Smith mid series is also not a good move. Leave Little Joe in there since he has clutch experience from winning the Frozen Four last year.

packfan...out...

pf


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

packfan909 said:


> Another comment...I really wish Coach Wilson would decide on whether to dress Pavelski or not. It seems like we live or die by when he plays. We know the Mark Bell expirament is not working but now I think bringing in Mark Smith mid series is also not a good move. Leave Little Joe in there since he has clutch experience from winning the Frozen Four last year.
> 
> packfan...out...
> 
> pf


I think the big problem with bringing Smith in now is that he hasn't played in ... how many months? Pavelski was getting regular playing time, and with the way Ronnie likes to mix up his lines, that makes a big difference... Not only is Smith not used to playing, he's not used to jumping from line to line...

I love Smith and I love his game, but I agree with you that this isn't a good time to bring him in...

Davison and Murray were getting semi-regular time right up until the end of the season, and Wilson doesn't mix up his defensive pairings nearly as much as he does his offensive lines. I think part of the reason for that is that we have 3 pretty young defensemen, and he likes to keep a youngster paired with a vet, so it's pretty much always Carle & Mac, Rivet & Erhoff, Pickles & Hannan.... I personally REALLY like a D pairing of Mac & Murray... when those two get their physical play rolling, forwards have to be wary about coming into the offensive zone or they might find themselves on their backs with the puck moving the other direction in a hurry!


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> I think the big problem with bringing Smith in now is that he hasn't played in ... how many months? Pavelski was getting regular playing time, and with the way Ronnie likes to mix up his lines, that makes a big difference... Not only is Smith not used to playing, he's not used to jumping from line to line...
> 
> I love Smith and I love his game, but I agree with you that this isn't a good time to bring him in...
> 
> Davison and Murray were getting semi-regular time right up until the end of the season, and Wilson doesn't mix up his defensive pairings nearly as much as he does his offensive lines. I think part of the reason for that is that we have 3 pretty young defensemen, and he likes to keep a youngster paired with a vet, so it's pretty much always Carle & Mac, Rivet & Erhoff, Pickles & Hannan.... I personally REALLY like a D pairing of Mac & Murray... when those two get their physical play rolling, forwards have to be wary about coming into the offensive zone or they might find themselves on their backs with the puck moving the other direction in a hurry!


Seems like the Sharks are always hesitant to be physical in the playoffs. Or at least, have the physical players in the games more. Last year with Parker and Murray. This year with Murray alone. Why change up what got them here. I know that we have to roll one goaltender in the playoffs, but the rest of the roster should of been maintained as to what worked.

pf


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

packfan909 said:


> Seems like the Sharks are always hesitant to be physical in the playoffs. Or at least, have the physical players in the games more. Last year with Parker and Murray. This year with Murray alone. Why change up what got them here. I know that we have to roll one goaltender in the playoffs, but the rest of the roster should of been maintained as to what worked.
> 
> pf


Parker sitting last year, I understood. He didn't play a ton in the regular season either. Ron doesn't want to put a player in "just" to be physical, or "just" to be a goon. He puts players in who play hockey FIRST, and the rough stuff SECOND. Parker didn't contribute much hockey wise, he was just a "tough guy".

I don't understand why Davison and Murray haven't dressed for a single game yet.... They were both getting starts here and there during the regular season - 20-30 games each...

Even beyond that, though, the players that ARE in there just don't play real physical. We are such a big, strong team, but we haven't been playing that way. Mac has one of the most devastating hip checks in the game, and I don't think I've seen him lay a single big hit in the playoffs yet....

When one of our forwards takes the puck down one of the wings, as soon as he crosses the blue line, he's met by the body of a red wing. When their forwards come down the wing, we skate beside them, take away the passing lane, and let them carry down behind the red line. I don't know how many times I've yelled at the TV screen for someone to "Take the body". But they don't. Aside from Joe, nobody is throwing their weight around. We're so much bigger than the other teams in the NHL, and yet we're getting knocked around....

I think alot of times, because our players are CAPABLE of making the "pretty play", they try too hard for that play to develop. We're big enough to win ugly - get bodies out in front and pick up the trash in front of the goalie - but we're afraid to play ugly. I don't know if they're afraid they won't be looked at as "skill" players if they play the nitty gritty game or what the deal is... Bottom line though, we need to play bigger than we are!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Drury and Afinogenov gave me two great Birthday presents this evening.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> Drury and Afinogenov gave me two great Birthday presents this evening.


And belated birthday presents this afternoon from the Sabres as well. 

I watched off and on most of that game, and I have to say that was one hell of a hockey game! Fun stuff, going from end to end.. Sabres showed a little bit of grit there, winning some of the battles in the corners, playing a little bit of that "tough" hockey that so many people said they couldn't play... Very entertaining hockey game!

Maybe a little rough on the blood pressure of some of you Sabres fans.. 

Once again though, I thought the officiating was a little iffy... The goaltender interference / embellishment call midway through the 3rd had me a little baffled... Jagr got into Miller just a little bit, as a result of tying up with another Sabres player in front, but I didn't think there was enough contact to warrant the interference call, and I was at a loss as to where the embellishment by Miller was... And, as has seemed to be the case throughout the playoffs, interference penalties seem to have been taken off the slate... I cant count how many times there are defensive players impeding the progress of the offensive player not carrying the puck... They seemed pretty diligent calling that most of the regular season, but here in the postseason, apparently it's OK to do...

Oh well... hopefully tomorrow's hockey game is as good as today's was.... only with the winning team being the HOME team (the one trailing 3-2)! Though, I have to admit, I don't like the SHarks chances going into a game 7 in Detroit. Lebda is supposed to be back for game 6, which will help to limit the effects of Schneiders loss... He has been hurt though so if we can body up their D, it could work in our favor... But we've got to stop playing the passive style of hockey once we get the lead, or Detroit will eat us for lunch again...


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So what do you think, Buffalo and Detroit in the finals?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Great game, lots of scoring, those are the Sabres I'm used to seeing this season. I was nervous going into the game but after the second period I had all the confidence in the world the Sabres would finish the Rangers off. Between Friday nights game and a late regular season game against Toronto when the Sabres were down 4-1 at the end of 2 and ended up winning the game 5-4 in regulation , I knew they could pull it off.

Sabres and Sharks in the Finals, that’s what I’m hoping for. I’m pulling for the Sharks, absolutely cannot stand Hasek. What would be cool, Sabres/Senators and Ducks/Sharks in the conference finals, then an absolute guarantee one of these teams will win their first ever Stanley Cup Championship.


----------



## SinBin (Apr 13, 2007)

If you had the chance to catch most of the Ducks games this post season, you'd probably pick them to win it all. IMO, they are the dominate team. The Sabres will be crushed in 6 games if Anaheim were to meet up with them in the finals. I'm not worried about the Ducks getting to the finals as Anaheim _never_ had a problem with the Wings come playoff time and SJ doesn't even know what hit 'em right now.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Just curious, do any other NHL playoff teams have their own ice cream?


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

SinBin said:


> If you had the chance to catch most of the Ducks games this post season, you'd probably pick them to win it all. IMO, they are the dominate team. The Sabres will be crushed in 6 games if Anaheim were to meet up with them in the finals. I'm not worried about the Ducks getting to the finals as Anaheim _never_ had a problem with the Wings come playoff time and SJ doesn't even know what hit 'em right now.


You're right SJ doesn't know what hit them right now. But if they can somehow figure out a way to beat Detroit 2 straight, I like their chances over the Ducks... The rest is going to hurt Anaheim a little bit.. they like to play a style of hockey that depends in part on speed and timing, and that can get thrown off with a few days rest. The Sharks, when they play their game, rely on size and cycling down low.. If they get that rolling and head to Anaheim with some confidence, AND can eliminate some of the mistakes they've been making against Detroit, they take the Ducks in 6. IF they defeat a beat up Detroit team, and play mistake-prone hockey against the Ducks, they'll get steamrolled, no doubt...

Personally, I think that would be the best series of the playoffs. They don't like each other much, they're familiar with each other - and we all know familiarity breeds contempt.... We all despise Pronger up here in SJ, so that makes for good drama... I think SJ and ANA are the two most talented teams in the WC, though the Sharks aren't playing that way right at the moment, and it may cost them their 2nd round series...

I don't see Buffalo getting steamrolled either.... I'd pick Anaheim to win, but probably in 7, and I think they're all high scoring games decided by 1 goal (or 2 given the empty net possibilities). I don't see many blowouts either direction in that series... That would be a high powered skill game that would sure be fun to watch.

No matter how it boils down, I think the Conference FInals and the Cup Finals are shaping up to be some pretty darn good hockey, even if I do have to watch 2 more rounds of the playoffs without my beloved boys in teal.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> Just curious, do any other NHL playoff teams have their own ice cream?


I'm not sure anyone outside of the 20,000 or so who regularly attend Sharks games even know there is a hockey team in SaN jose, much less making ice cream in their honor. 

Sadly, hockey in San Jose is overshadowed by ... well, just about everything, but in particular, GIants & A's, Raiders& 49ers. And right now, #1 on the list of bay area sports, is the Warriors in round 2... If you want updates on the Sharks, you have to rely on national media (espn, SI, etc) and whatever rumor mill fan sites you can find on the net... local coverage of the Sharks is pathetic...

Want warriors info though, look no further than the front page of the SF Chronicle. And I do mean front page, not the front of the sports section! Right now Nelly and the boys are the darlings of the 510 (and 415 and 408 and 831 and whatever other area codes are within the Northern half of California... with the notable exception of Sacramento and it's outlying areas, for obvious reasons...)

SO, in short... No, we don't have our own ice cream...


----------



## SinBin (Apr 13, 2007)

Actually, that Ice Cream was named after Corey Perry of the Anaheim Ducks - just look at the label!

Sharkie Fan, I'm starting to think some of the blame must be with Ron Wilson. It seems when it matters most, he's not able to help get his team to the next step. This is just my observation after watching him behind the bench with SJ over the years.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Just the opposite here. Outside the Buffalo and Rochester areas it's like most people don't know the Sabres exist. When it comes to ESPN, it's pathetic, the Sabres flagship, MSG, hell I doubt they know who the Sabres are even though we just beat their beloved Rangers. Don't have much competition in the area, the Bills are supposed to be our major sports team, but when those losers went to the Super Bowl four years in row back in the 90s, you never saw this area erupt like it has been the past two years during Sabres playoffs. Quite a few businesses in the area have huge Sabres banners and signs, Restaurants, Hotels and other places have 'Go Sabres' scrolling in their message marquees.

The Sabres also have their own music video/tribute to the fans, sung by local boys the Goo Goo Dolls. The video is showed on the Jumbotron and projected on top the ice before the start of every home playoff game. First time I saw it on TV it kind of got to me emotionally.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

SinBin said:


> Actually, that Ice Cream was named after Corey Perry of the Anaheim Ducks - just look at the label!
> 
> Sharkie Fan, I'm starting to think some of the blame must be with Ron Wilson. It seems when it matters most, he's not able to help get his team to the next step. This is just my observation after watching him behind the bench with SJ over the years.


I was going to write the same thing today. I'm not sure if it's Ronnie or if it's the assistants. Ultimately, the blame lies with Wilson, but I know that he takes more of a hands off approach and lets the 2 assistants deal with the specifics... So I don't know if it's the assistants having trouble getting the players to do what they're supposed to or if Ron Wilson is having trouble getting the players motivated.... Either way, you're correct, Wilson has to shoulder some of the blame for not getting his players to play the way they're supposed to...

It's a little ironic, in the intermission yesterday, they were talking about how Buffalo would have trouble playing more of a "grinding" style of hockey because they played a faster, freer style in the regular season, and that "if you have to make a big change in the playoffs, you won't be successful". San Jose is facing that same dilemma, but it's of our own doing. We played a "playoff" style game during the regular season, grinding down low, cycling the puck, controlling the play, dictating the tempo, etc.... Now we get to the playoffs and we've gotten away from that game and we're not having success... It blows my mind.

I think we've seen in stretches during both series so far that WHEN the Sharks play that style of hockey, because of their size and speed, they're nearly unbeatable. When they get a cycle going, they can force a line to stay out on defense for 60 to 90 seconds, which is BRUTAL when it's quick and physical... They don't do that continually though. They got away with it against a less talented Nashville team, but against a top team like Detroit, when we don't play our game, they exploit our weaknesses and eat us for lunch!


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

SinBin said:


> Actually, that Ice Cream was named after Corey Perry of the Anaheim Ducks - just look at the label!
> 
> Sharkie Fan, I'm starting to think some of the blame must be with Ron Wilson. It seems when it matters most, he's not able to help get his team to the next step. This is just my observation after watching him behind the bench with SJ over the years.


SinBin, you only have to look to that Phoenix game in December to prove this point. They lost in grand fashion in this game. It was the GM that motivated the boys to turn the corner and improve. On the bus after the game in Phoenix. It wasn't Ron but Doug that "talked" them out of that slump.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

packfan909 said:


> SinBin, you only have to look to that Phoenix game in December to prove this point. They lost in grand fashion in this game. It was the GM that motivated the boys to turn the corner and improve. On the bus after the game in Phoenix. It wasn't Ron but Doug that "talked" them out of that slump.


I wonder though if some of that wasn't "planned" to some extent. It's been said that the longer a coach is in one place, the less players listen to his message... I think with a yeller/screamer, the time until players start tuning out is less... I know the Sharks brass really like to run the show by sort of a "team" effort, and if Ron gets on you, then you know you're screwing up... I wonder if Ron & Doug don't have a good cop / bad cop thing going on.... You know, if you get Ron on your backside you're in trouble, but if Doug lights you up, you might want to start looking at housing prices in Siberia....

That's purely speculation, but I wonder if they like Ron's more laid back style because it gives Doug the ability to come in and do a little saber rattling to rally the troups. If Ron was all fire and brimstone and the team doesn't respond, then there really isn't any other way to try and motivate them....

And with a younger team, I think a more laid back approach is probably better in the long run, so if Doug has to come in once or twice a season and yell and scream and throw things to light a little extra fire, I think it might be better on the fragile psyche's of some of these younger players than if they're constantly getting the beat down...


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> I wonder though if some of that wasn't "planned" to some extent. It's been said that the longer a coach is in one place, the less players listen to his message... I think with a yeller/screamer, the time until players start tuning out is less... I know the Sharks brass really like to run the show by sort of a "team" effort, and if Ron gets on you, then you know you're screwing up... I wonder if Ron & Doug don't have a good cop / bad cop thing going on.... You know, if you get Ron on your backside you're in trouble, but if Doug lights you up, you might want to start looking at housing prices in Siberia....
> 
> That's purely speculation, but I wonder if they like Ron's more laid back style because it gives Doug the ability to come in and do a little saber rattling to rally the troups. If Ron was all fire and brimstone and the team doesn't respond, then there really isn't any other way to try and motivate them....
> 
> And with a younger team, I think a more laid back approach is probably better in the long run, so if Doug has to come in once or twice a season and yell and scream and throw things to light a little extra fire, I think it might be better on the fragile psyche's of some of these younger players than if they're constantly getting the beat down...


I think the bulk of the yelling and screaming should be with our young defense. Namely Matt Carle. As my friend just said...

"Don't send a Pioneer in to do a Badger's Job."

Very poor showing tonight with two periods in the books. That plus Hasek has been near perfect. When he has screwed up, the rest of the team saved him. Time to change the Avitar to the Cubs Win flag...

pf


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

*ROUND 3*

EASTERN CONFERENCE
Buffalo Sabres (1)/Ottawa Senators (4)

WESTERN CONFERENCE
Detroit Red Wings (1)/Anaheim Ducks (2)


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> *ROUND 3*
> 
> EASTERN CONFERENCE
> Buffalo Sabres (1)/Ottawa Senators (4)
> ...


Steve,

Buffalo in Six
Anaheim in Five

John


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

packfan909 said:


> I think the bulk of the yelling and screaming should be with our young defense. Namely Matt Carle. As my friend just said...
> 
> "Don't send a Pioneer in to do a Badger's Job."
> 
> ...


I agree 100%! I have been REALLY unimpressed with Carle this season. And the playoffs have been even worse than his regular season... I'm not sure what to do with him though. I don't think I want to see him go, because everything I've heard from people who saw him play in college is that he's going to be a Norris Trophy type defenseman... Joel Quenville was REALLY high on him during his college days in Denver... and when Quenville says "this kid is gonna be good", you've gotta take note...

I'd like to see them keep Hannan and Rivet, if possible, and let Murray and Davison get a little more time and maybe let Carle play a season or two in the minors... Pickles constantly made Carle look like a rookie with his steady play... he may not bring as much offensively, but he's so steady on the defensive end, and he's so responsible defensively that I think the forwards on the ice with him can pressure a little harder knowing if they get hung up, Pickles will get back and bail them out 9 times out of 10.

Since the Sharks are out of it, I think I'll officially jump on the Sabres bandwagon... I like their style of play, and I've always thought Drury was one hell of a hockey player...


----------



## ahrjmr (Nov 17, 2004)

Does anyone know if D* will carry the Eastern Conference finals in HD on Versus?
I looked at their guide and it isn't listed there.

Thanks,


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

ahrjmr said:


> Does anyone know if D* will carry the Eastern Conference finals in HD on Versus?
> I looked at their guide and it isn't listed there.
> 
> Thanks,


Nope


----------



## ahrjmr (Nov 17, 2004)

theratpatrol said:


> Nope


I just checked the guide and game 2 of the Senators Sabres series will be on channel 94 tonight!!!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

ahrjmr said:


> I just checked the guide and game 2 of the Senators Sabres series will be on channel 94 tonight!!!


Yes, tonights game will be on because its on VS. Thursdsay and Friday nights game were not on because they were on MOJO. And I hope it won't be like this for the rest of the year.

So howcome there's no games on NBC this weekend?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Well for the most famous line in Buffalo sports, There's always next year  You can't win the Cup with a crappy power play. The Senators exploited that more then the Islanders and Rangers and won.


----------

